# need help restricting others to use my wifi



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 7, 2012)

i have a limited plan in my bsnl broadband connection. for couple of months i'm being charged heavily for extra usage. but i'm sure that i dont cross the usage limit. i complained to bsnl, but they say they are not at fault.

i have wap2 security password in my router, can anyone bypass it somehow? noone except me do know or can guess my password. but today when my computer was off i noticed that the leds in router were blinking(as they do while transferring data).

is there any way that i can decide the radius of my wifi? also know which computer is using my connection?

thanx


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 7, 2012)

just put in your mac adress of both pc and mobile in the wifi acess card list and and then no other device can be connected to you router even if they know the password


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 8, 2012)

and how do i find the mac addresses?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 8, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> and how do i find the mac addresses?



In the wifi settings of theparticular device


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 9, 2012)

k will try to find out... i know how to get for my psp and ipod... but dunno about system... but will find somehow 

btw is there someway to decide the range of wifi network?


----------



## Renny (Mar 9, 2012)

Disable SSID Broadcast, use WPA2 Personal with AES with a lengthy password, to make things even more secure bind the end device's MAC Address to the router.

Range? Go further away from the antenna and check the SNR and attenuation, check how many bars you get, routers usually have a TX power of 100mW, so maximum range could be around 10-15m.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 9, 2012)

but i wanna lower the range to 2-3 meters  guess routers dont do that.

also is there any way to know whos trying to connect to my router?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> also is there any way to know whos trying to connect to my router?



You'll find the users list connected in your router settings. Just find it where it is as its at different places in different routers.

For getting system MAC address.

1)*cmd*

2)*ipconfig /all*

3)There you will find *physical address of wireless adapter*.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 9, 2012)

thanx alot, will do that


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 9, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> just put in your mac adress of both pc and mobile in the wifi acess card list and and then no other device can be connected to you router even if they know the password



This is not of much use.



Xccentricity said:


> Disable SSID Broadcast, use *WPA2 Personal with AES with a lengthy password*, to make things even more secure bind the end device's MAC Address to the router.



Do the bold part only. Its more than enough. Use a complex (meaningless eg akdjfb34233@@!) password. Rest of them are almost useless.


LEDs start blinking at all kinds of transfers. It could be just a PC "detecting" your wifi. Its not necessary that someone is stealing your wifi.

There is a page in your router settings where you can check the currently connected devices, but that depends on your router.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2012)

^MAC filter not of much use?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 10, 2012)

Well in my case...
1. I've turned off SSID Broadcast
2. MAC Address binding
3. No. Of Device that can connect set to 1
4. Of course a complex password.

I guess if some smarty cracks all the points he/she would have tough time breaking the #3. As only one device can connect to WiFi.

Finallu don't forget to change your defaulr router password admin to something complex 

My two cents


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

Also change your default router ip from 192.168.1.1 to something else.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 10, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> 4. Of course a complex password.
> 
> I guess if some smarty cracks all the points he/she would have tough time breaking the #3. As only one device can connect to WiFi.
> 
> ...


Hmm, never heard of 3. Although, the smarty can deauth your device, connect his device, change max no of devices to 2. Then you can both connect. 

Changed Admin password would be a deterrent though.

#4 still the strongest security layer.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^MAC filter not of much use?



No. Almost the easiest to bypass.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ishu Gupta said:


> *Use a complex (meaningless eg akdjfb34233@@!) password.* Rest of them are almost useless.
> 
> 
> LEDs start blinking at all kinds of transfers. I*t could be just a PC "detecting" your wifi.* Its not necessary that someone is stealing your wifi.



my password is already 10 digit complex one.. do i need to make it more complex? (god!! i hate to punch lengthy passwords on my devices, as i reset the settings alot)

and the leds started blinking when nothing was on, none of my wifi device, computer was off too, then how can it detect the router?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well in my case...
> 1. I've turned off SSID Broadcast
> 2. MAC Address binding
> 3. No. Of Device that can connect set to 1
> ...



cant find #3 in my router settings 

and the most important thing.. i dont know any smarty a$$ in my surroundings who even know to put a password to wifi router let alone be cracking and all this stuff...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

You never know what may happen around the world.



Spoiler



Like I didn't knew once that some forum and smart ppl like this exists


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^^yea... world is full of surprises...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 10, 2012)

@Ishu Gupta Yes, all the points are of no reason if complex password is not there  So complex password is a must.

@bharat_14101991 Well, complex password doesn't always mean you need to put something unusual, even you can make some usual things complex. But yes, don't get into something which can be easily guess.

Like for example, for you a simple complex password can be your TDF UserID, I hope you never forget that. 

But bharat_14101991 is not complex, so making it complex will look like B|-|/\r@1 i.e. Bharat 

Well, if you don't find #3 it's ok, may be your router doesn't have that option. But you can abide by other points. Those are common and present in all router.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 10, 2012)

B|-|/\r@1...  well thatz creative.. 
btw thanx for the suggestion.. will try these for sure...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 10, 2012)

You are welcome..!! 

That's what we call Complex Password i.e. Mix of Alphabets (Upper and Lower both). Numerics and Special Charachters.

In this way, you won't forget the password as it's your name


----------



## aravind (Mar 15, 2012)

What follows is honestly Greek and Latin to me, but you could give the following link a read. Maybe it will make the idiots think twice before knocking on your door again. 

Upside-Down-Ternet

If you do try it, let us know how it goes.


----------

